# Roof Leak Water Damage???



## Dave1 (Aug 11, 2003)

It has been said that RV Trailers either are leaking now or will eventually leak.  I have found a real nice 35' 1993 Dutchmen TT but noticed there is what appears to be several leaks in the corner of the front kitchen where the side and front walls meet.  Also found what appears to be a leak behind the range.  In both places the wall paneling is rippling and when pressing against the paneling it seems the wood framing behind is soft or rotten.

When looking at the roof/wall seam area outside there is no apparent damage but it does have cracks along the seam caulking.  Also, the caulking around front window is cracked.

Because the water damaged walls are behind the kitchen cabinets, sink, and range, it is unlikely it could be rebuilt or repaired without major major surgery.     

My question is, other than the less than desirable appearance of the rippled wall paneling, just how serious is this situation?  I know the  area behind the walls has been damp or wet, but if the roof is repaired and/or sealed now, will all else dry out and be OK??

Other than the leak problem in the corner of the kitchen, all else is in absolutely immaculate condition.  I can buy this TT for $4500 as is.  What do you think??

Thanks, Dave
charles.d.ford@mail.sprint.com


----------



## C Nash (Aug 13, 2003)

Roof Leak Water Damage???

Dave, at that price I would run AWAY as fast as I could. If the walls are soft, there is already major damage and would require a lot of work to correct.   It can be done


----------



## Dave1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Roof Leak Water Damage???

C Nash

Thanks for the reply.  In searching for a good used travel trailer I have found that most have some degree of roof leaks and water damage.  Seldom have we found one that didn't have evidense of leakage.  I am wondering just how serious that water damage is or could be.

I have had RVs that leaked before and once the leak was discovered, found, and stopped all dried out and seemed no worse for wear but when I see the wall paneling rippling up and wood behind the paneling is soft or rotted away I know that is more serious but don't know how serious.  If leak was stopped and the wall left alone would the wall dry out, and be OK?  Should the entire wall be ripped out and all rebuilt/replaced?  Just replace the paneling for better appearance??

It is a tricky situation I know, but I just wanted to hear from others that may have been thru this before.  Thanks for any info.

Dave
charles.d.ford@mail.sprint.com


----------



## ARCHER (Aug 14, 2003)

Roof Leak Water Damage???

Dave,
Once rotten, always rotten.    If you had a rotten beam in your house, would you just fix the leak and forget about the beam after it dried out?  I think not.
Structure strength is the question as I see it.


----------



## Dave1 (Aug 18, 2003)

Roof Leak Water Damage???

Yes, once rotten is always rotten.  To make repairs of wooden framework inside the walls of an RV seems like it would be quite an undertaking.

Being as repairs and/or replacement of wooden wall and corner roof framework from inside would require extensive work of ripping out cabinets, frig, oven, etc., can said repairs be done from outside?

It is very frustrating to see almost every used RV trailer showing signs of leaking, water damage, wood rot, etc.

Dave


----------



## ARCHER (Aug 18, 2003)

Roof Leak Water Damage???

Dave,
Might be able to fix it from the outside, but doubtful.  May depend on type of outside siding it has.  You can always ask an RV dealer for estimate (and get an idea on whether they could fix it from inside or outside) then go from there on your own.
Personnaly, if it were soft, I'd do what was stated earlier...walk away.    By the way, you can find RVS/TT that do not have water leaks, ya just got to keep looking.  Some folks do take care of their toys and some don't.


----------



## klolsen (Aug 19, 2003)

Roof Leak Water Damage???

I'm having some work done on my 27' Timberlodge.  While at the dealer I noticed an (not so old) 5er with the slide being repaired.  The wood studs were rotten on the slide.  The repair work was being done from the outside.  All the siding was removed exposing the insulation and studs (it wasn't a pretty sight).  It made me stop on the way home and pruchase a couple tubes of sealer, just in case. So, depending on where the leak/dammage is, it can be repaired from either side.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 19, 2003)

Roof Leak Water Damage???

Dave,
There are plenty of rvs running up and down the road with rotted wood and still being enjoyed.  Leaks are a major problem and should be watched for.  A lot of the problems happen during the off season and are not found until camping season and then its to late.  Most can be repaired from the outside but more than likely if the wall is soft the floor will also be roted. Most rvs are built with the floor put in first and then built up but I have peiced the floors and it worked. Hard to say not being able to see a unit on value.  Most repairs shops will not even give an estimate until the skin is off so all damage can be seen and then sit down!!


----------



## RoofCoatings (Jun 18, 2020)

*It’s* important to have a professional inspect the RV roof. If the damage is extensive, it’s usually a better idea and a better value to not buy that particular RV. If minor repairs are needed you can surely use RV Roof Magic.  RV Roof Magic is cost effective, easy to apply and works extremely well on water leaks and punctures.


----------

